# Options for adding central hydraulics



## simply_peter (Jan 10, 2008)

I am looking to add a hydraulic tailgate spreader to my F450.

I think I have 3 options, but don't have a good idea on what each will cost. 

1. Add a PTO on the auto transmission that runs a pump. 

2. Add a clutch pump on the motor. 

3. Add a smaller gas engine to drive a pump. 

Has anyone done any of these options or have an idea on costs or advice? 

Thanks!


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*pump*

i think you need to see what the requirements of the spreader are and see what the truck will operate with . operational speed of available pto for the trans and then go to see if there is a pto available that will drive it .space on the truck to mount pump pto shafting hydraulic tank ,if not proceed with clutch pump .i think the pto drive is more reliable and less maintenance ,as far as burning up clutch pumps . just my opinion .


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

why not just go with electric?.....I have looked into this on my 1 ton dump w/ elec. hoist, and found it was about $3000 cheaper to go with an electric replacement tailgate spreader as opposed to having central hydros ran & getting a hyd. driven spreader. Of course, if the truck was setup with hyd. when I bought it, then the choice would be obvious.


----------



## simply_peter (Jan 10, 2008)

I got a good price on the spreader so I am hoping to make it work. 

I have considered just replacing the hydraulic motors with electric and then I wouldn't have to run the hydraulics.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

simply_peter;791739 said:


> I am looking to add a hydraulic tailgate spreader to my F450.
> 
> I think I have 3 options, but don't have a good idea on what each will cost.
> 
> ...


For around 4K (depending in the dealer) plus install (should be relatively in-expensive we charge $200 for most applications) you can buy a new Electric under tailgate unit.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

i just bought a dump with central hydro's and an under tailgate spreader hoefully it works better than my old gas vbox.

JR


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

CARDOCTOR;792249 said:


> i just bought a dump with central hydro's and an under tailgate spreader hoefully it works better than my old gas vbox.
> 
> JR


You will never go back to gas again.

I have a clutch pump on a 1999 that was installed in 2000. It has never not worked. The clutch pump is a little loud to listen to but knowing it is going to work when you turn it on is priceless.
I have 3 hydraulic V box salters.


----------



## simply_peter (Jan 10, 2008)

I was quoted $1559 for the transmission PTO with a 8 GPM pump and mounting kit. I would need to put together the tank and hoses. 

I wasn't sure what size pump I needed, is 8 GPM going to be large enough?

What GPM and PSI are you guys running that use central hydraulics? 

I haven't picked up the spreader yet so I don't have the specifics for PSI and GPM on it yet. 

Thanks!


----------



## mmaddox (Dec 13, 2006)

*Hydraulics*

Live hydraulics are hard to beat, PTO's work ok if you are sitting still, or at least not trying to shift the transmission. For only one application, it's hard to justify the cost and trouble of truck installed equipment. If you can find some additional uses/needs, go for it. If not, consider electric. IMHO, an engine driving a pump is a half-way solution.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

simply_peter;791739 said:


> I am looking to add a hydraulic tailgate spreader to my F450.
> 
> I think I have 3 options, but don't have a good idea on what each will cost.
> 
> ...


Central hydraulics or clutch pump is awesome, you'll love it, although it is spendy.

Good investment IMHDAO.



wild bill;791748 said:


> i think you need to see what the requirements of the spreader are and see what the truck will operate with . operational speed of available pto for the trans and then go to see if there is a pto available that will drive it .space on the truck to mount pump pto shafting hydraulic tank ,if not proceed with clutch pump .i think the pto drive is more reliable and less maintenance ,as far as burning up clutch pumps . just my opinion .


What??????

I think we can assume grammar is not your strong point, but I haven't got a clue what you are saying.



simply_peter;792363 said:


> I was quoted $1559 for the transmission PTO with a 8 GPM pump and mounting kit. I would need to put together the tank and hoses.
> 
> I wasn't sure what size pump I needed, is 8 GPM going to be large enough? Not even close, get as large as you can, which I think is 16 or something in that range. I use 4 or 5 just for plows.
> 
> ...


Good luck, sorry I don't get into the PSI much, just know that the more flow the better while operating a spreader. Rule of thumb is the reservoir is the same size as GPM of the pump. Basher is *mulch* more knowledgeable than me in that area.


----------

